# yey debute for my fursuit



## shadowulf (Nov 6, 2009)

debuted my fursuit at RBW last week there are a few pictures laying around just search shadowulf on FA some will come up but there are also a few in my gallery on my page http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/shadowulf/


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2009)

The lazy in me demands you link the pictures if you want me to look.

I'm not going on a treasure hunt for them.


----------



## shadowulf (Nov 6, 2009)

Conker said:


> The lazy in me demands you link the pictures if you want me to look.
> 
> I'm not going on a treasure hunt for them.



ok here you go http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/shadowulf/


----------



## RoseHexwit (Nov 6, 2009)

It's very cute. :3


----------



## Conker (Nov 6, 2009)

shadowulf said:


> ok here you go http://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/shadowulf/


Thanks :3

It's pretty nice, though the red eyes kinda scare me ._.

WOULD NOT HUG THAT!


----------



## shadowulf (Nov 16, 2009)

Conker said:


> Thanks :3
> 
> It's pretty nice, though the red eyes kinda scare me ._.
> 
> WOULD NOT HUG THAT!




whimpers * but i lvoes hugs *  <----sad face


----------



## Barak (Nov 16, 2009)

*Epic hug of joy*

Nice fursuit


----------



## Waggable (Nov 16, 2009)

*hughughughughughughug* Love it! You did a really great job! ^.^


----------



## PenningtontheSkunk (Nov 16, 2009)

Too cute :3


----------

